# Google Plus Theme for Windows 7



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, I have created Google+ Plus theme for Windows 7 users. Have a look:

1st Theme for Windows 7- 
*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Google-Plus-Windows-7-Theme.png

*Download*

2nd Theme for Windows 7- 

*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/GooglePlusthemeWindows7v2.png

*Download*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 23, 2011)

Great Work.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....

What does it contain ? wallpapers ?

Any sounds in there ?


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 24, 2011)

Added v2.0 in this thread


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

nice work buddy..


----------



## techyguy007 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow.....i downloaded


----------



## maxmk (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice Work Man... will download and install...


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for this!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

what all have you added except the wallpaper?


----------



## manaskumar (Nov 20, 2011)

This thread do not belong to tutorials section.


----------

